# Problème applications sur ipod touch



## scarunner (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un ipod touch 8GO assez récent (6 mois), toutes les applications que j'ai installé et qui fonctionnaient bien, tout d'un coup elles ne démarrent plus. L'écran d'accueil de l'application s'ouvre mais elle ne démarre pas et se referme. D'où vient le problème ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Paulo59 (25 Mai 2009)

Bonjours C'est Tout Simplement ( Je pense ) Que Tu n'a pas Synchroniser Ton Ipod Sur L'ordi . . .


----------



## Amandine57 (25 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
Si ton problème persiste je pense que tu devrais faire une restauration via ITunes.


----------

